# color Loss??



## FishyFriend1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Wow, I haven't posted in ages, there's so many new users........

Well My sister's betta has lost almost all his color. It's practically brown with a hint of blue. He used to be bright blue with green....

I have no clue how old he is. Can bad water quality be a cause?

What's causing him to lose his color???


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

FishyFriend1 said:


> Wow, I haven't posted in ages, there's so many new users........
> 
> Well My sister's betta has lost almost all his color. It's practically brown with a hint of blue. He used to be bright blue with green....
> 
> ...


Housing 
What size is your tank?
What temperature is your tank?
Does your tank have a filter?
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration?
Is your tank heated?
What tank mates does your betta fish live with?

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish?
How often do you feed your betta fish?

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change?
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change?
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change?

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed?
How has your betta fish's behavior changed?
When did you start noticing the symptoms?
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how?
Does your fish have any history of being ill?
How old is your fish (approximately)? 


Fill out this as best as you can..It will help with figuring out whats going on with him.


----------



## FishyFriend1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Housing 
What size is your tank? 5 gal
What temperature is your tank? 77 f
Does your tank have a filter?no
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration?no
Is your tank heated?yes
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? none

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? 2 pellets once a day
How often do you feed your betta fish?once a day

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? once a week
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 75%
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? conditioner

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed?
How has your betta fish's behavior changed?
When did you start noticing the symptoms?
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how?
Does your fish have any history of being ill?
How old is your fish (approximately)?


----------



## Crazykat (Nov 23, 2010)

Hmm. Just at a glance, I would think that your sister's betta isn't getting enough food. I think the norm is about 2 pellets twice a day. Also, I'm guessing that the tank isn't cycled? If not, then it would definitely be a good idea to up the water changes to at least twice a week. 

Has the color change happened very quickly, or has it been a slow gradual change?

Have there been any other changes in the tank?


----------



## FishyFriend1 (Oct 29, 2010)

gradual change. No other changes in the tank that i know of. And yes it is cycled


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

FishyFriend1 said:


> gradual change. No other changes in the tank that i know of. And yes it is cycled


No, it is not cycled. No filter means no cycle. It is definitely a water quality issue. In an unfiltered five gallon I would do at least two 50% water changes a week with an extra 100% water change every other week.

I would also feed him more, at least 4 pellets a day.


----------

